# Why is everyone complaining?



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

I am considering driving for Uber/Lyft on weekends to make some extra cash. My goal is to make $100-$200 a week for a couple of days of driving (anywhere from 6-8 hours per day). I have a Toyota Prius at my disposal for the endeavor.

Every single uBer driver I have met in person (about 8-10 people by now) says this is very doable. But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?

I am located in the Dallas market and live north of town near Denton. What say you? Is this feasible? If so or if not, why?

ps - please don't let this turn into a uber ***** session. Constructive comments are appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> ps - please don't let this turn into a uber ***** session. Constructive comments are appreciated.


I guess that leaves me out.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I guess that leaves me out.


Gotta read the small print lol

I fold lol


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> I am considering driving for Uber/Lyft on weekends to make some extra cash. My goal is to make $100-$200 a week for a couple of days of driving (anywhere from 6-8 hours per day). I have a Toyota Prius at my disposal for the endeavor.
> 
> Every single uBer driver I have met in person (about 8-10 people by now) says this is very doable. But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?
> 
> ...


Sure it's feasable if you don't care how many hours it takes you to do it. Your rate in Dallas is .68 per mile plus .075 per minute. If you wait in a drive thru line for 30 minutes you're earning $4.50 per hour before car expenses. The X rate is a joke and not worth your time. You can deduct .54 per mile before you show any taxable income and that includes your unpaid miles between rides. At base rate you will show zero taxable income because you don't have any to tax. Drive only surge, boost or XL, or just stay home.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

experience uber after your honey moon period. at first you will get great trips, Uber then filters rides to keep people at a certain hourly rate


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

You stated that you want to 'make' a couple hundred bux a week.
What is your definition of making money?
Is it only what you take home?
Or, is it what you take home after expenses?

If you don't mind spending $300 to 'make' $200 then yer good.
If that idea poses a problem for you, maybe you can see why the drivers complain.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> I am considering driving for Uber/Lyft on weekends to make some extra cash. My goal is to make $100-$200 a week for a couple of days of driving (anywhere from 6-8 hours per day). I have a Toyota Prius at my disposal for the endeavor.
> 
> Every single uBer driver I have met in person (about 8-10 people by now) says this is very doable. But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?
> 
> ...


 $100.00/day for UberEats is what I shoot for but usually get tired by $75 and that is not all day. If $100.00/week is all you want then it is definitely doable. But some people want to do this to pay the rent.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?


If it walks like a duck, swims like a duck and quacks like a duck, chances are.... it's a duck.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

If you want to make $200/wk expect to put about 15-20 hours into it. That's earnings before expenses, gas, taxes, etc. At least you have a good car to keep the mileage cost down. XL gets paid double but the Prius can't do XL so it's irrelevant, and it's not worth getting an XL-qualified vehicle because X to XL ratio will be about 7 to 1, unless you do only XL, which just means you'll be spending a lot of time reading books in parking lots and making less per hour. You would be better off doing 4 hours of driving during prime time 4 days a week, rather than 2 days at 8 hours. There are long stretches in the day where demand is very low.

Just from my personal experience.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Try it. You’ll like it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MaxReaver said:


> I am considering driving for Uber/Lyft on weekends to make some extra cash. My goal is to make $100-$200 a week for a couple of days of driving (anywhere from 6-8 hours per day). I have a Toyota Prius at my disposal for the endeavor.
> 
> Every single uBer driver I have met in person (about 8-10 people by now) says this is very doable. But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?
> 
> ...


Dallas is far from the bottom paying market.

There are places around the US with 25% lower per mile per minute rates and... higher expenses (gas being more expensive)

So $200 a week turns into $140 for the same number of hours driven, and the same mileage.

Then you have places that arn't as busy as a top 10 city in the country in terms of population, they will get less fares per hour.

So that $140 turns into $80, for the same number of hours.

Then you have places that are more spread out than Dallas.

That $80 turns into $75 because of higher number of empty miles.

So... $200 for the number of hours you work, might be closer to $75 in podunk Tampa Florida for the same number of hours driven.

These two places do not offer the same opportunities driving for uber.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

In my market it's so slow you REALLY have to hustle to make "decent" money. I only need to make a few hundred $ profit a week so it's not too tough, but for the guys that need to pay the rent, buy groceries or pay the Uber-Rental, I can see how they would struggle.. Although instead of complaining I wish they would look for a 'real' job instead.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Why is everyone complaining?

Because they have been doing it, and know what's really going on.

Independing studies have confirmed that drivers are in the bottom 10% of earners, nationwide.

The companies LIE to our faces.

The companies DO NOT have our backs.

I could go on and on, but that should be enuf right there to scare you off.

I'm sure you don't believe me (or the rest of the people trying to warn you), so go ahead and get signed up. And when you start to post some crap about Uber taking 40% of the fare, remember this conversation. 

Good luck!


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> I am considering driving for Uber/Lyft on weekends to make some extra cash. My goal is to make $100-$200 a week for a couple of days of driving (anywhere from 6-8 hours per day). I have a Toyota Prius at my disposal for the endeavor.
> 
> Every single uBer driver I have met in person (about 8-10 people by now) says this is very doable. But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?
> 
> ...


I'll give it to you straight forward. There is lots of ppl who complain for the following reasons:

•short trips with no tips
•getting requests 20 minutes away only for it to turn out to be a dumb ride that pays under $6 with no tip
•rude pax
•paying for gas (although you may not worry about it)
•depreciation and dead miles

The list goes on. You have a grear car to do this. It's only after some mistakes made along the way will you find the best way to do this. Here's some tips that may help you.
•don't accept pings behind you on a highway
•try to accept pings of pax 8 minutes away or less
•don't cancel too much
•understand that acceptance rate & cancelation rate is reset after one week.

In general, ppl complain bc they're loosing money doing this gig. Trial & error will teach you the best ways for this. You pretty much have to train yourself.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

MaxReaver said:


> I am considering driving for Uber/Lyft on weekends to make some extra cash. My goal is to make $100-$200 a week for a couple of days of driving (anywhere from 6-8 hours per day). I have a Toyota Prius at my disposal for the endeavor.
> 
> Every single uBer driver I have met in person (about 8-10 people by now) says this is very doable. But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?
> 
> ...


A "New Member" trying to get positive results for earning "extra cash" and "Just drive a couple of days". LMAO.

The truth is driving for Uber pays very little money. The drivers have accepted minimum wage conditions with maximum risk. Assuming you don't work for Uber, which I'm assuming you do, don't do it.

One bad accident or incident with a passenger could make you regret the whole thing.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

It's as simple qs this:

If you want to do this as a part time gig to make some money, and can afford to just stop and go home on a slow night, this is for you.

If you go into this out of necessity you will find nothing enjoyable about it. The fares, surges and passenger demand are never constant, thus why many here complain.

Lastly, everyone here is your competition. They are fellow drivers looking for the same fares as you. They're not going to say it's all perfect because that would encourage you to be out more. By discouraging you saying "this sucks", your competition now has more fares if you decide to not do this, which = win for them.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

It may seem like a lot of drivers on here complaining

But remember this

Actually only about 10 drivers on UP....each with 15 screen names posting to each other

About 1000 posters who don't drive and are just bored with life

50 'New MEMBERS A WEEK' come in and post one stir the pot post for fun

And a few shills trolls and just for fun moderators who are also school crossing guards


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Ever find another forum for drivers? Wouldn’t it make sense for these great technology companies to create an online community to connect the people upon who’s backs they have created these very network platforms?
Why do you think that isn’t the case? 

Drivers complain for good reason, and this is where they do it. 

As for your question OP, where ther’s smoke, there’s fire.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

Firstly, I don't work for uBer for god's sakes. Let me guess, everyone who poses a question gets accused of this at some point lol.

I do appreciate the responses from those that have offered their constructive insight. I guess what strikes me as odd is that all the nay-sayers I have seen are online. Of the few uBer drivers I have met in person (DC markets and Dallas markets), their outlook is not so grim.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

To be fair, whenever a pax asks me about Uber, I love it. People don't want to hear negativity. I don't really feel like creating negativity. Getting paid peanuts is bad enough. So it's more likely that the drivers you meet are lying for your benefit.

Bottom line is that Uber pays drivers way below what the industry used to pay and the keep cutting the pay. Why would anyone be happy with that? Would you be happy with your company if they kept cutting your salary every year?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Very Doable. You should be able to Gross between $200-$300 minus your gas for me is about $40 a weekend . I am avg $16.33 part time in 2018. Be less for you in a prius.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Very Doable. You should be able to Gross between $200-$300 minus your gas for me is about $40 a weekend . I am avg $16.33 part time in 2018. Be less for you in a prius.


I'm sorry - a little confused. What would be less? My fuel cost or earnings or both?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

MaxReaver said:


> Of the few uBer drivers I have met in person (DC markets and Dallas markets), their outlook is not so grim.


People on this forum can read and write. People on this forum tend to do research. People on this forum have seen examples of other's experiences. Some on this forum know the difference between net and gross.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

bsliv said:


> People on this forum can read and write. People on this forum tend to do research. People on this forum have seen examples of other's experiences. Some on this forum know the difference between net and gross.


My net IS gross. And it keeps getting grosser and grosser as they keep cutting the pay.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> I am considering driving for Uber/Lyft on weekends to make some extra cash. My goal is to make $100-$200 a week for a couple of days of driving (anywhere from 6-8 hours per day). I have a Toyota Prius at my disposal for the endeavor.
> 
> Every single uBer driver I have met in person (about 8-10 people by now) says this is very doable. But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?
> 
> ...


Uber is a part-time hobby. Once you learn how to play the game, you can NET $20 per hour or better. To make a good net, you have to make tips. Tips are there if you know how to make the rider happy. Read your rider(s) and what they want. Have water, candy, etc. Open doors when you can.

Pick your trips right. Stay away from ghettos & low income areas, banger bars etc. Limit pick up times to 7 minutes or less if you are not in a good surge.

Be kind & respectful to your riders. Smile. Keep your car spotless, drive safely & navigate well.

Drive safe.


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

I think the pay kinda sucks. Like $15 an hour once you consider gas and maintenance. Since you have a Prius you'll do slightly better as long as your battery holds up. Idk what year you have but the '03 - '09 ones tend drop cells around 150,000 miles.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

As with most things in life it's what you make of it. I've been doing it for almost 3 years here in the Bay Area. I love it. I'm sure a lot of people been doing it a long time and are convinced you can't make any money at it yet they still seem to do it and complain about it. To me it's pretty simple: if you want to do it, do it.. if you don't or if you don't like people then probably find something else to do.

$0.75 a month isn't much to work with but it's probably enough to make it work if you're Frugal and analytical .. and nice to people. It's amazing how a little overhead there is (tips) with just being kind to people and sincerely wanting to serve them and bring them where they're trying to go. And I look at it like this with a Prius that $0.75 a mile is more like getting paid a dollar a mile then because the overall cost of owning and operating and maintaining it is way less than let's say a Chrysler or a Ford or something. I even saw people doing ride-sharing and BMWs and Lexus... it's like three times the price to replace those parts. Now if you're a mechanic or know a mechanic personally perhaps you can do maintenance more cheaply. Or perhaps Dallas doesn't quite have the same Hills that San Francisco has and the wear and tear on a car would be even less  your gas isnt 395 a gallon. See? Lots of stuff is going in your favor. A big consideration or question is (instead of can you make two hundred bucks a week and doing it): do I think it would be fun to drive people around for 8 hours?


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> I'm sorry - a little confused. What would be less? My fuel cost or earnings or both?


Your Fuel cost.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I think it's where you are, the times you chose to drive, and the place you are.
In a small city of 300 thousand I've been driving about 60 days. I tried driving the weekdays with only a 5.88 net an hour weekdays. Seems you wait 20 minutes, drive 10 to 15 minutes to pickup- drive a few minutes and make $2.78. Rinse repeat... 
My choice is I don't do it. If enough drivers make this choice the pay will go up.
I would hate to be forced to do this for my complete living but I collect SSI retirement. 

On weekends I can net 25 an hour on a great weekend where 1 ride out of 4 is a surge and 1 out of 4 leave a tip
On a real bad one with only 1 or 2 surge rides out of 10 or 15 ride and only 1 or 2 small tips I net 11 an hour. 
and still be in before 10 when the drunks leave the bars.

In the end you have to make it work for you...not work for it.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Your machine's depreciation is Uber's capital. You're subsidizing the company but not as an investor. Travis famously said that the company will not succeed without the imminence of self driving technology. This tech, we now know, isn't so imminent. Travis's informed prediction is waved off to nepenthe while the present goal towards IPO consumes Uber's conversation. There's a massive confidence game underway to get to the finish line. You can play along as a driver or customer until then. Nobody knows what the outcome will be.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> As with most things in life it's what you make of it. I've been doing it for almost 3 years here in the Bay Area. I love it. I'm sure a lot of people been doing it a long time and are convinced you can't make any money at it yet they still seem to do it and complain about it. To me it's pretty simple: if you want to do it, do it.. if you don't or if you don't like people then probably find something else to do.
> 
> $0.75 a month isn't much to work with but it's probably enough to make it work if you're Frugal and analytical .. and nice to people. It's amazing how a little overhead there is (tips) with just being kind to people and sincerely wanting to serve them and bring them where they're trying to go. And I look at it like this with a Prius that $0.75 a mile is more like getting paid a dollar a mile then because the overall cost of owning and operating and maintaining it is way less than let's say a Chrysler or a Ford or something. I even saw people doing ride-sharing and BMWs and Lexus... it's like three times the price to replace those parts. Now if you're a mechanic or know a mechanic personally perhaps you can do maintenance more cheaply. Or perhaps Dallas doesn't quite have the same Hills that San Francisco has and the wear and tear on a car would be even less  your gas isnt 395 a gallon. See? Lots of stuff is going in your favor. A big consideration or question is (instead of can you make two hundred bucks a week and doing it): do I think it would be fun to drive people around for 8 hours?


For once you've posted something I agree with. ^^^
Anyway OP I'm sure you've realized by now that this is the place we come to unload the stressors of this gig. The reality is driving for hire is so easy a monkey could probably do it and the service aspect is what makes the difference between earning a respectable wage at this and being upside down on your car payment.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Uber is a part-time hobby. Once you learn how to play the game, you can NET $20 per hour or better. To make a good net, you have to make tips. Tips are there if you know how to make the rider happy. Read your rider(s) and what they want. Have water, candy, etc. Open doors when you can.
> 
> Pick your trips right. Stay away from ghettos & low income areas, banger bars etc. Limit pick up times to 7 minutes or less if you are not in a good surge.
> 
> ...


+1 All of that in my area.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Bob fox said:


>


That's a good video


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The exact realities of it depend on the market but I will give it to you how it is here.

You say you just want to work weekends and 6-8 hours a day. You want to "make" $100-$200 each week doing this.

OK. Let's break it down.

If you just work the slower times here, say 10am-5pm, you will make about $5 an hour gross (I'm not kidding). So your revenue for working 7 hours a day (we will split it down the middle) would be:

$5hr * 7 hours * 2 days = $70 per week.

But you probably put about 150 miles on your car to make that. Assuming 25 mpg and gas at say $2.75 then your gas expense is:

150 miles / 25mpg = 6 gallons of gas
6 gallons of gas * $2.75 = $16.50 gas expense.

*So your "profit" is actually only:

$70 - $16.50 = $53.50 or $3.82 per hour.*

I will leave it as an exercise for you but let's say you work slightly better times and get $10 an hour revenue. Basically you just double the $3.82 and that means you actually earn $7.64 an hour. I believe minimum wage is at least $8 an hour pretty much everywhere in the nation. Also keep in mind we haven't figured in any other expenses yet besides gas. You might need to pay more for insurance. Your car will break down more often due to the extra miles. Your car will depreciate faster due to the extra rideshare miles.

Understand why drivers complain yet?

Also a hint: A lot of drivers do not complain to passengers because it tends to sometimes mean a ratings hit. Passengers for the most part do not want to hear any negativity. So most drivers just lie.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

MaxReaver said:


> I am considering driving for Uber/Lyft on weekends to make some extra cash. My goal is to make $100-$200 a week for a couple of days of driving (anywhere from 6-8 hours per day). I have a Toyota Prius at my disposal for the endeavor.
> 
> Every single uBer driver I have met in person (about 8-10 people by now) says this is very doable. But I see a lot of people here constantly complaining about how they're losing money or getting ripped off on fares and/tolls by uBer, etc...Are these experiences unique or more isolated concerns than what is the norm for most?
> 
> ...


Don't listen to these Nay Sayers, When you join Team Uber, your future is secure,you are on your way to Fame and $$$$, i'd wish you luck, but after you signed up for Team Uber, you won't need luck, but you will need a good Financial adviser,to help you invest all the $$$ your going to make, so Happy Ubering, let us know how you make$$$ out, And go get em, tiger,JMO



touberornottouber said:


> The exact realities of it depend on the market but I will give it to you how it is here.
> 
> You say you just want to work weekends and 6-8 hours a day. You want to "make" $100-$200 each week doing this.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention tickets$$$, damage to car from hitting potholes$$$$, people damaging car slamming doors,maybe having luggage put on seats that rip interior,w/o you seeing it till later the next day,people leaving stuff"Phones" in car, & now want them back?Flat tires? damaged rims from pot holes,maybe running over a curb, damaging under carriage of car etc? Again these things always happen to the other guy, never to you? JMO


----------



## UG1 (Jun 15, 2018)

anybody have advice for this but in NYC?


----------



## E60MM (May 11, 2018)

its actually really easy to pull off 200 300 and there are many ways to do it. i can give you my two cents and this is in the stl area, ive been doing this for 2 months. i am no professional, i dont want to be either, i drive both x and select, and as you know every market is diff just double check your rates, especially crime rates in your market, the hours youd like to drive. so far ive had great experiences from all sorts of people. the bad ive had maybe 2 passengers at best just with a muggy attitude. other than that its been pretty cool. dont listen to the idiots who bring nothing but negativity on here and swear that hey i know everything and you dont know shit, weve got plenty of hacks and people who need attention on here. just do you, be mindful of hours and location you work. you cannot predict, ive gotten some calls where i made nearly 100 dollars for a half hour ride and some rides where i literally lost maybe 2.00 because it was so short. its all trial and error. i do wish you the best of luck though and as far as acceptance rate dont worry about it in the 2 months ive been doing it i havent gotten anything from uber saying anything to me at all


----------



## GoBlue1229 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Why is everyone complaining?
> 
> Because they have been doing it, and know what's really going on.
> 
> ...


Theres millions of open jobs in the USA ( more than ever in history) if you do not like Uber just found another jo.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

...why is it that people only consider gas when discussing cost of operations? List of costs is significantly longer than assumed and puts a deep dent in potential earnings per hour. Wear and tear, potential break downs (catastrophic), gas, basic maintenance which will need to be done twice or more as often, snacks and coffee on the road, car washes... Adds up to 100+ a month by itself, even if you do some of it yourself because you'll still need to buy parts and materials, and a stock of necessary tools if you don't already have them.


----------



## GoBlue1229 (Jul 19, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> ...why is it that people only consider gas when discussing cost of operations? List of costs is significantly longer than assumed and puts a deep dent in potential earnings per hour. Wear and tear, potential break downs (catastrophic), gas, basic maintenance which will need to be done twice or more as often, snacks and coffee on the road, car washes... Adds up to 100+ a month by itself, even if you do some of it yourself because you'll still need to buy parts and materials, and a stock of necessary tools if you don't already have them.


I already need to do that anyway because i use my car for my full time job and personal purpose. Some people are crying too much with Uber lol.



merryon2nd said:


> ...why is it that people only consider gas when discussing cost of operations? List of costs is significantly longer than assumed and puts a deep dent in potential earnings per hour. Wear and tear, potential break downs (catastrophic), gas, basic maintenance which will need to be done twice or more as often, snacks and coffee on the road, car washes... Adds up to 100+ a month by itself, even if you do some of it yourself because you'll still need to buy parts and materials, and a stock of necessary tools if you don't already have them.


Also you can use some deductions to those cost of operations.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> ...why is it that people only consider gas when discussing cost of operations? List of costs is significantly longer than assumed and puts a deep dent in potential earnings per hour. Wear and tear, potential break downs (catastrophic), gas, basic maintenance which will need to be done twice or more as often, snacks and coffee on the road, car washes... Adds up to 100+ a month by itself, even if you do some of it yourself because you'll still need to buy parts and materials, and a stock of necessary tools if you don't already have them.


how many drivers total out there cars and aren't covered? UBER is a private co, we don't have access to how many drivers get into accidents? I think its a lot of cars, Uber will never tell us unless they go IPO? JMO


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Firstly, that was more to benefit new people that are clueless as to what they're getting into. Most people don't even understand the cost of owning a car without all the extras. 
Secondly, writing things off won't help them as they're paying out of pocket for it.
Then there's all the people naively driving without proper insurance. Getting into accidents and losing all coverage. Because they didn't have the right coverage to CYA. 
Even part timers should be running their cars like a business. It's all about CYA. 
Don't put everything in line? Don't have money set aside for costly repairs? Don't have the right coverage? 
Part time or full, you're SOL.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Read this forum for tips, tricks and mistakes! That is easier than learning tough lessons. Then give someone a ride! See how long it took. How far did you drive? How much did you make? How much time did it take? Do it a few times. Have fun. See for yourself.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm not sure why everyone is complaining about making any money. I've gross a little over 9k in the past two months just working the weekdays only.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> ...why is it that people only consider gas when discussing cost of operations? List of costs is significantly longer than assumed and puts a deep dent in potential earnings per hour. Wear and tear, potential break downs (catastrophic), gas, basic maintenance which will need to be done twice or more as often, snacks and coffee on the road, car washes... Adds up to 100+ a month by itself, even if you do some of it yourself because you'll still need to buy parts and materials, and a stock of necessary tools if you don't already have them.


Well i only discuss gas as a cost because...

Even with NO expenses i still make more money driving a taxi...



jdo1 said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is complaining about making any money. I've gross a little over 9k in the past two months just working the weekdays only.


It varies massivly from place to place.

payments per hour varies from $5.00 an hour to $30 an hour depending on the location.

That's a 6 times over difference.

Also the per mile rate varies by over 100% from city to city.

If you were making 1/3 as much as what you made now, and had to drive 3 times as many miles to do it..

You might sound as cranky as me.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well i only discuss gas as a cost because...
> 
> Even with NO expenses i still make more money driving a taxi...
> 
> ...


I've taken ubers to other places and most drivers i've met are only driving during the days and most will not do the nighttime crowd. Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

You'll make $9 per hour or so before expenses. That's all you need to know.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

These are my deposits from the last 2 months working just the weekends.


----------

